# P2293?



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As some know i just got a new motor wednesday.. and now i am throwing:

008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 4
Mileage: 41313 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 23:45:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 3096 /min
Load: 80.8 %
Speed: 127.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 1.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 860.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Any thoughts or ideas why.. I have done searching and not really found answers just similiar problems.
Brand new motor too.. fail.
LOGS:


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

did u fix the p2293 code?
I have been getting this ever since i had my engine replaced.
whistling sound from HPFP
just had ecu replaced
car loses power randomly around 3.5-4K rpm


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Hmm it could be a bad HPFP or a fuel rail pressire sensor.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

I wish it was that simple
EVERYTHING has been replaced at VW
ecu (for other reasons)
transfer pump replaced
pressure checks on fuel lines showed fine
every sensor checked
whistled with stock HPFP and APR's HPFP
no one knows a thing!
and it so high pitched it drives me nuts hearing it when i drive, windows down or up!


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

Your dealer is an idiot. 
Mine took a good week with my car and went over all of it. 
Replaced HPFP, Replaced sensors, replaced LPFP.
I need had a whistling though. My sensor was just reading wrong.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

i know 
its irritating
every where i research always brings up DV and PCVs which mine are fine
its like mystery NUMERO UNO


----------



## jaycheetwood (Jun 18, 2009)

I would make the dealer figure it out and leave it with them are you under warranty? Mine got so bad i was shooting fuel out of it.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: (jaycheetwood)*

dang shooting fuel! nice
well they are getting it back soon for other work.
it's been living withthem quite a bit lately


----------



## BigJohnsonRI (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: (HHBizzle)*

Check the part number of the pressure sensor in the fuel rail. The ones that come with some of the new motors aren't compatible.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

new throttle body fixed me up


----------



## snackbarber (Feb 24, 2009)

HHBizzle, did I read you correctly that you were having a high pitched whistling sound from the fuel pump and throttle body fixed the issue? I have a b7 a4 and having a whistling noise from HPFP under certain conditions since having it upgraded(AWE upgrade).


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

i'm getting exactly the same problem. whistling and P2293 error.

i'm going to look into the throttle body now. thanks!


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

It would be a good idea to read the TSB and make sure you are up to date for firmware.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Which TSB are you talking about?


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

You can get TSB's from RB or Erwin for Audi VW.

Look them up.

Jack


----------



## VDubGTi08 (Jan 31, 2008)

TSB 20-08-01. Basically states "When changing a 2.0T FSI engine, verify that the part number of high pressure sensor -G247- installed on fuel rail matches part number on engine that was removed.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

Thats not all, search and read more on TSB's.

Jack


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

To make things a little easier I've updated the relating WIKI entry.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18725/P2293/008851

Now contains the NAR TSB numbers as well as a brief description.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that's great. Thank you so much!


----------



## TooSlow4Me (Nov 13, 2009)

*R32 - P0300, P0305 and P0303*

The codes come up when driving the car for 10-15minutes. Then I reset the codes and it does not come on for couple of days, then it comes back on.

I have the VF-Engineering RSR R32 Stage 2 Turbo setup Boost 15psi. Coil pack has been replaced by VW November 2009 as a recall. Could it be O2 sensor causing the misfire? Are the other codes related to the misfire or...?

I would appreciate help.

Regards.:thumbup:


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome to this part of vwvortex, as an introduction please make sure to have read and understood the additional rules for this specific forum as well as the frequently asked questions. Also note that This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum.

Specifically make sure you supply detailed vehicle information like make, model, year, engine type (engine code if possible) as well as other details which could be useful (i.e. have there been repair approaches already or have parts been replaced).

Even though an Auto-Scan may not contain fault codes, it still holds other vital information which may be useful to answer your specific questions. In many cases its not the obvious things that will help figuring things out, but its the small things that are usually missed. Usually when people ask here they have already checked and done everything within their power, please keep in mind that we cannot answer to things we don't know about. So if you are noticing something that might help, you should mention it as well.


----------



## SR-71 (Mar 31, 2004)

SR-71 said:


> i'm getting exactly the same problem. whistling and P2293 error.
> 
> i'm going to look into the throttle body now. thanks!


Got it all fixed by replacing the rear pcv hose and getting a catch can setup; also got a new pressure sensor on the fuel rail = 06D 906 051 A

Thanks for everyone's help


----------

